# African Dwarf Frogs



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm seriously thinking of getting 3 or 4 of these cuties . I know they're fully aquatic, and shouldn't be confused with clawed frogs which grow bigger.

I would love to hear from anyone who has had experience of these guys (I'm sure there'll be loads) as I would like to know the pros & cons before I commit myself.

Many thanks in anticipation :2thumb:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

I had a group of 7 of these years ago & lived for years, really good little frogs, the way to keep them really is like most tropical fish, just a few differences:

they most be fed on live food, brine shrimp, blood worm etc what you can get from the pet shop mine use to eat dried tubifex worm, was really good watching them eat this as it was in cubes and they used to tug at it for ages.
another thing even tho these are fully aquatic you must make sure that the tank as a lid that fits tightly or these may get out at some point. you would need a filter i would recommend undergravel filter because i think the fluval types are just too strong for these, it should just be a very gentle flow of oxygen.

the tank would need to be well planted apart from it looking better it also will add more oxygen & hiding areas for the little frogs. 

think you have picked a very good little frog to start with am sure they will bring you lots of pleasure good luck!


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

hi ive 4 atm
i dont use a filter beacause theyre so small they could get sucked up 
i just partial water change evry week
and i feed on protein pellets, frozen bloodworm and small choped fish
i keep mine at room temp in my herp room so around 20-25 degrees 

dont be lulled into thinking you can get albino ones theyre acfs there are no albino dcfs

i keep mine in a small fish tank with waater half filled to the top
just to prevent any escapes but i still have a tight fitting lid


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Agree with all of the above- except that I find that they do best at about 24-27C. They like lots of aquatic weed to climb through. Most of the ones I've had from petshops were underfed, as they aren't really fast enough to compete with active fish; once they've been fed up enough they're pretty tough- and great fun to watch!:2thumb:

I also agree about the filtration- moving water seems to disturb them; regular partial water changes are best.


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

Many thanks, sounds pretty easy to me - one last thing, I just read on the net that the tank water should be cycled first - like it takes 3 months or more and its so complicated ! 

Please tell me I don't have to do all that


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

titwillow said:


> Many thanks, sounds pretty easy to me - one last thing, I just read on the net that the tank water should be cycled first - like it takes 3 months or more and its so complicated !
> 
> Please tell me I don't have to do all that


No- just buy one of the standard water-conditioning formulae sold for fish and use as instructed.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

> mrblue2008 said:
> 
> 
> > you would need a filter i would recommend undergravel filter because i think the fluval types are just too strong for these, it should just be a very gentle flow of oxygen.
> ...


My personal preferance is for air powered filters such as box filters or sponge filters, coupled with regular water changes.



> firebelliedfreak said:
> 
> 
> > i keep mine at room temp in my herp room so around 20-25 degrees
> ...


Temperature range for H.boettgeri is 22-27C, optimum being 25C.



> Ron Magpie said:
> 
> 
> > They like lots of aquatic weed to climb through.
> ...


You should also provide some floating vegetation so they can rest at the surface.



firebelliedfreak said:


> and i feed on protein pellets, frozen bloodworm and small choped fish


I feed mine Pollywog Amphibian Pellets (smaller sizes back in stock this week), live & frozen bloodworm, whiteworm, & chopped earthworm. When young I also offer grindalworm and a mixture of other frozen foods such as chopped prawn and chopped mussle.


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Pollywog - could I ask whether or not I need to cycle the tank water before I get them?? 

Oops I've just read Ron's reply so maybe I don't. Thank goodness


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Ron 



Ron Magpie said:


> No- just buy one of the standard water-conditioning formulae sold for fish and use as instructed.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

titwillow said:


> Thanks Pollywog - could I ask whether or not I need to cycle the tank water before I get them??


If you're setting up the tank with proper filtration and everything then yes it is wise to cycle it before adding the frogs but as you're not planning on using any filtration then no you don't.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

titwillow said:


> Thanks Ron


 Of course, I can only work from my own experience and what I've learned from friends/caresheets/books- but it seemed to work. I don't have the frogs anymore- they are with the ex- but still thriving!:2thumb:


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,

Ive got two at the moment got them from the pet shop and just thought they would not last to long but had them for over a month and there still going good.

Ive got my tank well planted with fake plants that actually poke just above the surface they seem to like it and i ofter come home to find at least one chilling at the surface in the plant.

I feed mines on bloodworm quite greedy things if one of the fish tries to pinch a bloodworm from it it jumps at it,lol this is the first time ive had frogs but i have to say they are good for starting :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

They are!:2thumb: try them on Daphnia etc as well- gives them some variety, and you some entertainment.


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

Thats brilliant. The daphnia idea sounds really good - can't wait to try it,

I rang the aquarium shop today to see when they'll get some in and I've got to wait about 3-4 weeks. It'll give me time to set up their new home, and I can post pics to see what you lovely peeps thinks. 

One thing, (sorry to keep going on) - I'm still confused about filtering & cycling, cos when I kept fancy goldfish years ago, I simply bought a box type filter, put water in the tank, switched it on added the fish and away they went. Lived for years and years. 

Are little frogs more sensitive to water condition??


----------

